# filtration for 14 ten gallon tanks



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

Help I am needing help getting filtation going for 14 ten gallon tanks I am willing to drill holes but I am on a price limit of 200 bucks and that has to be with heat I am very lost with what to do my fish are going to be shipped Mon or Tus so I am pressed for time also I am getting tanks and stands this weekend oh and it can't suck up guppy fry nether so I am in a real mess Thanks Diana


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I would go with sponge filters. They are a quick easy and cheap way to run filters when breeding and having fry in the tanks.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

fishdoc is right, get multiple high output air pumps and begin using galve valves and sponge filters, for heating if u can just heat the room with space heater and have a temp thing set on it.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Why havent you let the tanks be set up and cycled first before adding fish? and why 14 10g???


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

You need a bigger budget. conisder a piston pump and sponge or ox filters. Your bigger current issue, as noted, is uncycled tanks.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah why 14 ten gallon tanks??


----------



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello I got box crner filters found 50 watt heaters for 5.50 each and have some of the same from LFS so I know there good 1s and a good high power piston pump off e bay for 50 bucks new.
The 14 tanks are for 10 trios of fish I won off aquabid and the 2 trios have now and free up a 55 gallon for some other fish and it ended up being bumped up to 20 tanks in all I love my bestfreind he built me a very nice rack systerm for free he would not eve let me pay for supplies I go pick out my paint color tommrow I know thsi is odd but I am painting it a light purple so it will match my fish room when its done.He is also going to build all my stands now he loves to do neet things and this was a new 1 for him.
The way I cycle my tanks is take a half of a cup of gravel from a heathy tank witch all of mine are and I have had very few problems with the I also to use stress zyme also it all works out very well and have done many of my my tanks even 1 with sand I just picked out the gravel after a few weeks I have done I think 12 tanks so far and will always do all my others I try to use the same colors in all my tanks so it all stay the same I just replace what I take out with new gravel same color 
I am alway on a limated buget with the fish my kids come 1st and I am a single mom with very little help and I am very short a 55 gallon tank standing on its end it only 12inchs shorter than me so I rather do samll tanks I have a 75 my ex left and have just left it and the fish alone I change there water twice a week and feed them and that about it I really hope he takes with him when he goes to NC in a month 
The only reson I am getting to do this si becouse I got back a nice amount back from my income taxes and want to do the fish to fully support us I have ever gave up my bedroom for the fish instead of work with the fish and working a nother Job and let baby sitters rasie my kids.
Diana


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

oh ok i get in now! sounds like fun ! :fun:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Good Luck with the Fish Business. It's very hard to make a living, but with hard work a few people pull it off.


RC


----------

